# Worldmark Question



## Deb from NC (Oct 17, 2012)

I promise I'll read all the info on Worldmark soon, but I have just a quick question or 2 for now 

1)  Does Worldmark give you a "home resort" with ARP (like Wyndham) or is
it strictly points (and all are equal)

2) If I wanted to purchase Worldmark specifically for the purpose of using
it primarily for W Yellowstone, is there anything I can do that would give me priority in that resort?

Thanks!
Deb


----------



## ronparise (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> I promise I'll read all the info on Worldmark soon, but I have just a quick question or 2 for now
> 
> 1)  Does Worldmark give you a "home resort" with ARP (like Wyndham) or is
> it strictly points (and all are equal)
> ...



No home resort, everything is available to everyone at 13 months

Everyone has the same access, but there are tricks to extend the 13 month rule and make your reservation 13 months and a few days in advance. The technique is using throwaway days in a grouped reservation to get the jump on most of the other owners. Read about it here http://www.wmtsinfo.com/item/147


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 17, 2012)

Many thanks for the answer and the link.  Very useful....I'm going to be doing some more reading up on Worldmark!  We like to vacation on the West Coast at least once a year (hopefully more often when we retire in a year or 2) and they seem to have quite a bit more to offer than Wyndham in the West..

Do you have to go through the parking pass torture at Worldmarks too?? !? Or is that joy reserved only for Wyndham owners?

Deb


----------



## rhonda (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Do you have to go through the parking pass torture at Worldmarks too?? !? Or is that joy reserved only for Wyndham owners?


WM has it, also.  This Thread basically boils down to problems with the Parking Pass desk at a WM property.


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 17, 2012)

Darn !   I was hoping to get away from that nonsense......


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> I promise I'll read all the info on Worldmark soon, but I have just a quick question or 2 for now
> 
> 1) Does Worldmark give you a "home resort" with ARP (like Wyndham) or is
> it strictly points (and all are equal)
> ...


 

eBay's arbitrary rules cause a mis perception, Since eBay requires a fixed address, the Mega Sellers list them with a specific resort

Recreational Sellers used to list them as the really are and get their listing pulled by eBay based on the complaints of megasellers


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 17, 2012)

Gotcha..thanks!  Just beginning to research Worldmark...so all information is
welcome.  I'm going to take some time & read the stickies in this thread tonight.  It looks like WMark points haven't sunk to the depth that Wyndhams have..any thoughts on why?  We toured the W Yellowstone resort last month and really liked it, but it didn't seem to be any nicer than our Wyndham Alexandria....?


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> We toured the W Yellowstone resort last month ....



When we were at W Yellowstone in June 2011, there was no sales office, and no parking pass baloney.

Has a sales office re-opened there?


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 17, 2012)

No sales office, we just wandered in and asked the girl at the front desk if we could see a unit!
They showed us a 2 bedroom and the presidential suite (gorgeous!).  They
were very nice and made no attempt whatsoever to sell us anything.
That was why I was hopeful that all Worldmarks were that way


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Gotcha..thanks! Just beginning to research Worldmark...so all information is
> welcome. I'm going to take some time & read the stickies in this thread tonight. It looks like WMark points haven't sunk to the depth that Wyndhams have..any thoughts on why? We toured the W Yellowstone resort last month and really liked it, but it didn't seem to be any nicer than our Wyndham Alexandria....?


 

IMHO the finishes on the dated WM inventory is less plush than The corresponding WVO. That being said, each WVO stands alone with their HOA/BOD and Maintenance Fees, Expenses for all 55+ WM units are pooled and spread to all owners. Maintenance Fees are subject to 5 % Maxim cap, if you compare the annual maintenance fee costs for a week in the 50 or so resorts developed before Wyndham came to be you will find some of the lowest MF's available.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> It looks like WMark points haven't sunk to the depth that Wyndhams have...



Not yet, but Wyndham is working on it.

There are some owner protections in the WorldMark governing documents, and MF are still relatively reasonable.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Darn !   I was hoping to get away from that nonsense......



Just say no.  I have stayed at a Wyndham 15 time in the last 2 -3 years.  Never once been hassled by the desk.  

"no I am not interested" "NO" "I would just like my parking pass please".  Again NO"

Practice.  

I have not been to a sales weasle for at least 7 -8 years, if not longer.  Not since I became VIP Platinum.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's the maintenance fees and that the system is so flexible with booking and cancellation.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 17, 2012)

Some Worldmarks have a sales desk and do the parking pass tango.  I just walk on by and unplug the phone and ignore all the sales baloney.  

W Yellowstone is very popular in the summer but once Labor Day hits, it's very easy to get a reservation.  If you aren't tied to the school calendar, you shouldn't have any problem.  In addition, the WM waitlist frequently comes through with over 40% of the reservations cancelled.  So even if it books up before you can reserve, getting on the waitlist and you will frequently get what you want.

For the most complete and informative WM answers, see www.wmowners.com a forum by and for Worldmark owners.  

Sue


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks all!  Our favorite time to travel is September (we were in Montana mid-Septmber this year and had perfect weather) so maybe we would be able to get into W Yellowstone without too much trouble.  Any thoughts on what would be a good price to pay for ( for example ) 10,000 points?

Oh,and thanks for the link to the owners forum....I have a lot of research to do!


----------



## ronparise (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Gotcha..thanks!  Just beginning to research Worldmark...so all information is
> welcome.  I'm going to take some time & read the stickies in this thread tonight.  It looks like WMark points haven't sunk to the depth that Wyndhams have..any thoughts on why?  We toured the W Yellowstone resort last month and really liked it, but it didn't seem to be any nicer than our Wyndham Alexandria....?



Ill add to the consensus that Worldmark still holds some value because the maintenance fees are so low.  

Worldmark owners are used to spending about 10000 credits  or about $630 in maintenance fees, for a 2 bedroom  unit.  On todays resale market 10000 credits can be purchased for about $4000 ...If you were to spread this initial cost over 10 years that means you are spending about $1000 a year for your vacation accommodations for the first 10 years. Compare that with  the 189000  point Wyndham contract I got for $450 (this is enough points for a 2 bedroom a lot of  the Wyndham resorts in Prime season  Maintenance fees are $950...If I amortize my purchase price over 10 years Im at the same $1000 a year for my vacation accommodations.

So pay me now, or pay me later....Wyndham vs Worldmark both add up to the same thing as far as price goes..in my opinion

So money is not the deciding factor when making a decision. Its things like the location of the resorts, and can the system be used to do what you want to do with it. Worldmark is very flexible, allowing for nightly stays, and long stays. Worldmark is strong on the West coast. Wyndham the east. If you want to vacation on the Oregon Coast buy Worldmark. If you want the Atlantic Coast beaches, buy Wyndham


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Ron..we currently own 2 fixed weeks on HiltonHead that we use, and 231k Wyndham points that we use at Alexandria every year.  but we find that we take at least 1 week vacation per year on the West Coast and plan to continue.  Trying to decide whether to buy something like Worldmark or count on using getaways and rentals....It won't totally be a financial decision, but finances will be part of the equation....( our rental in Montana this year, for example, was $2000 for a week, but was a stand alone cabin and very nice.   Would rather not pay that much every year though....!)


----------



## easyrider (Oct 17, 2012)

We have never had a parking problem at a Worldmark. To get a reservation at a Oregon Coast resort in Summer, especially August, you need to book 13 months in advance and sometimes burn points in another resort to get your week.

We like WM but dont really like some of the changes the developer ( Wyndham) has made.

WM also trades really strong in RCI and II.

Bill


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Our favorite time to travel is September (we were in Montana mid-Septmber this year and had perfect weather) so maybe we would be able to get into W Yellowstone without too much trouble.



Yes, as long as you can plan 12-13 months in advance, as a WM owner you will have no problem and will not have to use "throw-away days" to get the reservation, as you would likely have to for a summer reservation.  

We are tied to the school calendar.   Yellowstone in September ... I am envious.



Deb from NC said:


> Trying to decide whether to buy something like Worldmark or count on using getaways and rentals....It won't totally be a financial decision, but finances will be part of the equation....( our rental in Montana this year, for example, was $2000 for a week, but was a stand alone cabin and very nice.   Would rather not pay that much every year though....!)



Trying to get into WM W Yellowstone on an exchange in September is next to impossible, and getting there on a Getaway is an impossibility.  Other exchanges might be possible, but none would be near as nice as WM Yellowstone.

For approximately $1400 in WM credits plus 2 Housekeeping Tokens, you can get two 2-bedroom units (Sleeps 6 each) at WM Yellowstone in Sept.  For $2000 worth of WM credits, you can get the 3 bedroom Presidential for a week (but it does not have a personal outdoor spa, as many other Presidentials do).  (I would still be double envious).  There is a 3 bedroom option, sleeps 8, for $800-1000 in credits.  September at WM W Yellowstone are the discount White and Blue seasons.

How big was the cabin you rented (how many people did it sleep)?


----------



## CraigWMF (Oct 17, 2012)

I've stayed at this WM resort and it is in a really great location.   The resort is really nice.  It can be hot in the summer with no air cond.  Winters last longer than a person might think so be careful and biting bugs can be bad in the spring.  The location is a real plus and you can walk to many tourist attractions. 

As for sales if you get in early you can by pass the parking pass sales line.   If not you will get asked to go to a presentation.   In case anyone is not aware of it Owner Care can place a do not disturbe notice on your account when it comes to sales.   OC will tell you over the phone that this can never be done.  However, if you send OC a strongly worded e-mail demanding to be put on the do not disturb list it will happen.   Just keep it professional.   

The resort is really very nice and in a great tourist location.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 18, 2012)

CraigWMF said:


> As for sales if you get in early you can by pass the parking pass sales line.



What do you mean by "early?"  Check-in is at 4 p.m. or later.



CraigWMF said:


> If not you will get asked to go to a presentation.



Apparently, there are still no sales presentations at WM W Yellowstone.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 18, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks all!  Our favorite time to travel is September (we were in Montana mid-Septmber this year and had perfect weather) so maybe we would be able to get into W Yellowstone without too much trouble.  Any thoughts on what would be a good price to pay for ( for example ) 10,000 points?
> 
> Oh,and thanks for the link to the owners forum....I have a lot of research to do!



W Yellowstone is one of the newer resorts brought in by Wyndham and, as a result, is overpriced.  While you can get a 2 BR for 10000 credits in most resorts, W Yellowstone costs 13500 in red season, 11500 in white (early Sept) and 9500 in blue (mid to late Sept).  

All accounts come with an equal amount of available credits and available to borrow (from next year's) credits.  So if you have a 6000 credit account, you will have 12000 to use.

It is very easy and fairly inexpensive to 'rent' or transfer one time use credits from one account to another.  The going rate is 5.5-6.5 cents per credit which is about the same as the maintenance fees and there are no fees to transfer unless you rent out more than twice your account size.  As a result, many will buy a small account and then rent in additional credits as needed.  It is also easy to buy additional accounts later and merge into the original if you find you need a larger account.  Each time you buy, you add the $300 transfer fee.  If you just want W Yellowstone every other year or so and won't be using too many other resorts, a small account might work well.  

www.wmowners.com has a thread for selling memberships as well as renting credits so you can gauge the prices.  In addition, there is a thread of trusted sellers.  

Sue


----------



## CO skier (Oct 18, 2012)

sue1947 said:


> W Yellowstone is one of the newer resorts brought in by Wyndham and, as a result, is overpriced.  While you can get a 2 BR for 10000 credits in most resorts, W Yellowstone costs 13500 in red season, 11500 in white (early Sept) and 9500 in blue (mid to late Sept).



Overpriced?  Maybe compared to some of the legacy WM resorts.

At $0.07/credit, the weekly costs for the 2 BR are $945 Red Season, $805 White Season and $665 Blue Season for a unit with Full Kitchen and balcony that sleeps six.  Compare that with the cost for units available in the National Park (sleep up to 4, no kitchen, no living room and the bathroom sink is in the bedroom) or hotel rooms in West Yellowstone, and WorldMark is a screaming bargain, especially when factoring in condo-cooked meals versus eating out.


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 18, 2012)

How big was the cabin you rented (how many people did it sleep)?[/QUOTE]

It was 3bedrooms, but we only used 2..the third was small with bunk beds.  It was about 7miles farther away from the park entrance than the Worldmark...

Most years we actually would just need 1bedroom...we also would love to go to Taos and Estes Park..it looks like Worldmark has resorts there too..might be a good purchase for us...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 18, 2012)

I picked up a very early May visit to W Yellowstone via RCI a few week back.  I would have preferred a week or two later, but I decided to chance the earlier visit and ensure I got a WM WY unit.  I think it was 18 or 19 TPU for the 2 BR for the week.  So I decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## CraigWMF (Oct 18, 2012)

CO skier said:


> What do you mean by "early?"  Check-in is at 4 p.m. or later.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, there are still no sales presentations at WM W Yellowstone.





Hi

Sometimes you can get an early check in if the room is made up sooner than the normal check in time.   This is not uncommon.

I havn't been there in several years so maybe the sales office is long gone.  But it is true that if you e-mail OC a demand e-mail to stop front desk sales contact on your account they will do it.   That is for all the WM resorts.   You still have to pick up your parking pass from the sales staff or sales rep called Resort Host.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 18, 2012)

CraigWMF said:


> Hi
> I havn't been there in several years so maybe the sales office is long gone.  But it is true that if you e-mail OC a demand e-mail to stop front desk sales contact on your account they will do it.   That is for all the WM resorts.   You still have to pick up your parking pass from the sales staff or sales rep called Resort Host.



Been there, done that, doesn't work.  Too many dishonest people in the sales force to worry about a silly list of people who don't want to be contacted.  I got them to refund my credits for a stay after a pushy sales person in Vegas but still it continues.  Now I just don't participate by picking up the packet and walking on out.  Again, no parking pass is required anyplace.  If parking is tight, put a copy of your confirmation on your dashboard.  I have been to most of the resorts in the western half of the country and haven't used a parking pass is several years.  

Many of the sales offices were eliminated after the economy went down.  They have returned some and if there is a desk you will be hassled.   California has the worst ones with Oceanside, Windsor and Angels Camp.  Depoe Bay in Oregon isn't as pushy but Seaside is pretty bad.  For the latter, you need your room key to get into the parking garage so again, no need for a parking pass.  Birch Bay can get pushy; they are the sales team for Canada due to limitations in Canadian law that require sales people actually tell the truth.   Nevada has Vegas and South Shore.  If your only reason to own WM is to get West Yellowstone, you won't have to worry about sales.  If they bring back the sales desk there, again, just don't go to the 'Host' desk and walk on out.  

Sue


----------



## rhonda (Oct 19, 2012)

sue1947 said:


> California has the worst ones with Oceanside, Windsor and Angels Camp.


Add WM Anaheim to your list of "worst!" 

Although I've found Oceanside much easier now that I know one of the Concierge staff.  I was surprised at Check-in this past August to find the realtor who sold us our weekend home working the Concierge desk.  Made the parking pass dance much more pleasant!  I very much enjoyed our catch-up conversations each time my family would pass the desk or use the recreation room.  I *love* the home he recommended to me several years back.


----------

